# Driving Larado to Chapala in June



## Organic D (Apr 3, 2012)

We plan to stay on main hwy. and drive in daylight. 1. Recommendations on cheap but clean places to stay in Monterrey and then in San Luis Potosi? 2. Anything we should be aware of along the way, road const. detours, etc.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you want 'cheap places to stay', use the 'moteles de paso' (no tell motels) located on the outskirts of every city. They are easily identified by tall walls, offset gates, low prices for 12 hour limit, and heavy porno on the TV. However, they are not only discreet, but also safe for baggage left in your vehicle, which will be parked in its own private, shielded garage, adjacent to your room, so that nobody can even see your license plate number.
Otherwise, we like Centro in San Luis Potosi, especially for the Sunday evening concerts on the plaza. If you cross the border in the early morning, you won't need to stop in Monterrey. Then, from San Luis Potosi, you can drive to Chapala, following signs for Guadalajara, then Aeropuerto & Chapala.


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

Organic D said:


> We plan to stay on main hwy. and drive in daylight. 1. Recommendations on cheap but clean places to stay in Monterrey and then in San Luis Potosi? 2. Anything we should be aware of along the way, road const. detours, etc.


I would recommend staying in Laredo and then driving to Chapala, about a ten to eleven hour drive. If you must stop, stay in San Luis Potosi, not Aguascalientes. I have workers from Monterrey, San Luis and Aguascalientes and it appears San Luis is a little safer but they do not recommend going out at night. I also think staying in el centro de San Luis is a good choice. It is highly advised to use the autopistas, tollways, around each major city. Have a safe trip.


----------

